# Java Moss background ! (help)



## bsmith

ok here is a pic of my tank, mind you i am getting two more small apongentons and a java fern to go in, with the small amount of java moss i am getting some more, so i want to make my background nothing but javamoss, i have a picture here of someones tank from aquabid, and i pic of my tank to show what i have.
now how do i make my tank have the background look like this tank?
*aquabid tank*








*my tank*


----------



## Guest

your tank pic isnt showing up....it might just be my comp but im just seeing a little red X


----------



## Guest

NVM...it's showing up now...the only thing i could think of is that they are piling the moss up on top of something in the back.


----------



## bsmith

like what ? i wanting to make the moss as the ground so i wanted to take some slate and use fishing line to keep it down and wait till it grows all around the slate, and i might still do that unless i can think of some way to make it look as plush as this tanks, i have large plants but i want somethng that my little guys can swim through and have an area to be camofloge (bad spelling ! )


----------



## Hamm35924

i like your tank!  sorry, i have no advice though. :-(


----------



## garfieldnfish

Looks to me that they used driftwood and tied it to it with fishing line. That what's I did in my tanks as well. Java moss will grow toward the light source so if you don't trim it, it will eventually form a curtain. You will need patience for this. It will take a few months. I doubt there is a quick way to make it look like that picture. You just have to place the wood where you want the java moss, sit back and wait.


----------



## euRasian32

Do you mean midground/foreground? To have it completely covering the entire background you could do a moss wall, with branches or a lattice like structure.

You could cover a long branch, or a series of small pieces of driftwood. It'll take a while before you see signs of growth, unless you tediously sort, measure/snip, and secure it in place it exactly the way you want it.


----------



## TANKER

If you are wanting a screen of java moss a simple and effective way to get it is with plain old window screen, the plastic kind rather than the old school wire type. Simply anchor the moss to the screen, remembering that the moss will grow and attach itself towards your light source. With good seeding, proper lighting and a little co2 you should have a nice healthy screen in no time. See, even the name we have given this tells you how to do it, java moss "screen".


----------



## bsmith

so can i use the wire kind or is that a bad thing for the tank ? i just know a place that sells it close by. and if i can then i just take the screen and how do i keep it standing up ?
also i am going to try to make a moss rock ! take some moss and attach it to a rock, i have some rocks that i have alreadyh had in the tank and wanted to know, do i just use fishing line and attach it or so i have to burry some and attach it or what is the best way to get it to grow?


----------



## AshleytheGreat

I like TANKERs idea.


----------



## Mr Aquarium

With java moss it don;t really matter what you put it on, that tank just looks like it;s growing out of controll, lol, that is how java moss grows if your tank if everything is in ballance and grows plants, and light to.


----------



## euRasian32

I wouldn't use the wire kind. Worst case scenario, it rusts leaving possibly harmful deposits in your water. I'd use fishing line/cotton thread for the moss rock too, although I wouldn't be able to tell you for sure if it will attach to the rock if it's not porous. I do know that christmas moss sticks to anything, including glass, so if you don't have any luck with vesicularia dubyana (java), you can use vesicularia montagnei (christmas). When useing lava rock, any type of moss will attach to that.

You could use plastic canvas, which is used in a form of crossstitching, for your wall. Use suction cups to hang it on the back of the tank. It comes in different sizes, but I'm not sure how big or small. Look in craft sections or craft stores. This is also a great divider.


----------



## bsmith

wow thats a great idea, the plastic thing, i think i have some from a long time ago ! haha dont ask why


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Java moss will cling onto anything giving it sits there or you tie it on.


----------

